# Static Contraction Training - build 9 lbs of muscle in 10 weeks



## vancouver (Nov 15, 2011)

Using this method, the test subjects added an average of 9.0 pounds of new muscle (one subject added 28.9 pounds!) in just 10 weeks and increased their full range 1-rep max by 27.6%. Learn how...

By: Pete Sisco Sep 12, 2002


*B*ear with me for just a second while I say something mathematical: In exercise, intensity is inversely proportional to duration. Simply stated, the greater your effort, the less time you can sustain it.

*T*hat's why a 100-meter sprinter can run faster than a marathoner. The tradeoff is the sprinter can only run all out for ten seconds but the marathoner can keep running for two hours.

*N*ow take a look at their legs. The sprinter has the thick, powerful leg muscles and the marathoner has much thinner legs. And the sprinter builds those massive muscles using a "dose" of exercise that is ten seconds or less. Isn't that interesting?

*S*o if you're in the gym trying to develop thick, powerful arms or a thick, powerful chest why are you grinding away for hours? Why not try to discover the minimum dose of exercise that will deliver the highest possible intensity?

*Experiments to Discover Maximum Intensity*

*A*fter the success of Power Factor Training in 1993, we realized that limiting the range of motion in an exercise was an effective way to increase intensity. Basically, a subject could gain more muscle lifting 200 pounds a few inches than he could by lifting 100 pounds through his full range of motion.

*O*nce we knew full range of motion was not very important in stimulating muscle growth, we created a study to see what would happen if bodybuilders used zero range of motion but with the heaviest weights they could possibly hold. We recruited some hardcore bodybuilders who had already developed impressive physiques, so it would be extra challenging to put new muscle on these subjects compared to average subjects. We put them on a routine averaging just 2.1 workouts per week where subjects statically held heavy weights (without any up and down movement) in their strongest range but without being "locked out".

*A*fter just 10 weeks of Static Contraction Training, these subjects: 

Increased static strength 51.3%
Increased their full range 1-rep max 27.6%
Increased their full range 10-rep max 34.3%
Added 9.0 pounds of new muscle (one subject added 28.9 pounds!)
Lost 4.9 pounds of fat
Added a ½ inch to their biceps
Added 1.1 inches to their chest
*W*hen was the last time you made gains like that in 10 weeks?
*S*ince the above study, we have conducted more studies using various refinements that have proven the benefits of reduced hold times and a corresponding increase in intensity. For example, the above results were achieved using hold times of 15 to 30 seconds but now we know hold times of less than half that duration work even better.


*T*his form of minimum dose, maximum intensity training has been widely hailed as revolutionary. Ironman Magazine said Static Contraction Training "could cause physiology books to be rewritten." And world renowned human performance coach Tony Robbins says it's, "The cutting edge in bodybuilding [and] strength training that can show you - no matter what age you are - how you can produce the greatest result you ever thought possible in the shortest time." 

*Try It Yourself* 
*T*ry these two simple exercises. You'll be amazed at how strong you really are. Perform each of these exercises exactly as described. Do both of them the same day then repeat them five days later. After three sessions you'll feel the astounding effects that this level of muscle stimulation triggers.

*Bench Press:* This exercise is performed inside a Power Rack, as pictured. Position the bar within two inches of your extended reach. Place 30-100% more weight on the bar than you normally use. Press the bar up one inch (do not lock-out) and hold for a count of 7 seconds. Experiment to find the most weight you can hold for 7 seconds. Repeat five days later with 10-30% more weight and again five days after that with another 10-30% more weight. 


*Leg Press:* This exercise is performed with the safety stops engaged at ALL TIMES. Position the seat so the sled is within 2 inches of your full extension. Place 100-200% more weight on the press than you normally use. Press the sled up one inch off the safety stops. Hold for a count of 7 seconds. Experiment to find the most weight you can hold for 7 seconds. Repeat five days later with 20-50% more weight and again five days after that with another 20-50% more weight.

*P*ush yourself to the limits of your capability. Most people using this method make the mistake of estimating the weight they can lift far too low. When you repeat these exercise expect very significant increases in weight. 

*The Ultimate in Muscle Growth Stimulation* 
*S*tatic Contraction Training capitalizes on the undisputed fact that the intensity of muscular output is more important than the duration of output when it comes to stimulating new muscle growth. It provides the "minimum dose" of ultra high intensity exercise. It's already working for thousands of guys, try it yourself and see.

Bodybuilding.com - Static Contraction Training


----------



## vancouver (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting article...thoughts?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't call it revolutionary, per se. Gymnists have been using static contraction exercises for years.  A lot of their competitive strength routines consist of holding the body in a static position with the least amount of movement on the rings.   

The isometric vs isotonic camps have had opposing research for years and years and I believe the isotonic (concentric + eccentric movements) camp is still in the lead for best ways to elicit muscle hypertrohy.  I use statics and negatives here & there, but isotonic movements still make up 99% of my workouts.  Increasing absolute muscle output isn't the only way to increase intensity.  

Also, nobody is putting on 28.9lbs of LBM in 10 weeks naturally or unnaturally for that matter, especially only working out 2.5 times a week.

Furthermore, the 51.3% increase in static strength isn't as impressive as it may seem. If you've never trained in an isometric fashion before, it's almost like benching for the first time.  It's a new intensity, there are different physiological things occuring you've not made effective adaptations to, so your beginning numbers will naturally be relatively low and will increase very fast up to a point.  Such as the first time someone ever benches on day 1, the bar and dimes may seem heavy just because it's a foreign stress, then two weeks later the quarters are manageable, then two weeks later plates are managable and after a couple months, those increases start to slow because you were never really at your strength potential in the beginning, your body just needed to learn how to bench effectively.  Starting from week 0 to week 10, a 50% increase in static contractions isn't that extraordinary, unless they were static training veterans to begin with.  

I think static contraction has it's place, the muscle output is highest with eccentric movements, then static, then concentric, but these two camps have been producing opposing research for many years; isometric vs isotonic or eccentric only vs isotonic and as far as I know, isotonic is still king in the long run for muscle hypertrophy.  Strength alone however, is another issue, statics and eccentrics actually have a greater effect on strength alone.


----------



## vancouver (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not so much impressed with the 28.9 lbs gained (by a guy who might have been juiced up) or the 51.3% gain in static strength, but I am very impressed with the 1 rep max and 10 rep max gains.

I clicked the link in the article and it takes you to a page flogging his book. No study references which drives me nuts, but I'm sure he's selling a lot of books to dreamers.

The theory makes sense, I'd just like to see some real world results without all the hype. I'm a skier and will be doing some static training to get in shape for the season. I did some static training as a kid in Hockey camp (Goalie) and I know I benefited from an athletic perspective. I'd like to know how some of the vets are working static training into their programs. I'm leaning more and more towards power lifting these days...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 15, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I'm not so much impressed with the 28.9 lbs gained (by a guy who might have been juiced up) or the 51.3% gain in static strength, but I am very impressed with the 1 rep max and 10 rep max gains.
> 
> I clicked the link in the article and it takes you to a page flogging his book. No study references which drives me nuts, but I'm sure he's selling a lot of books to dreamers.
> 
> The theory makes sense, I'd just like to see some real world results without all the hype. I'm a skier and will be doing some static training to get in shape for the season. I did some static training as a kid in Hockey camp (Goalie) and I know I benefited from an athletic perspective. I'd like to know how some of the vets are working static training into their programs. I'm leaning more and more towards power lifting these days...


 
Well, static training is completely relevent to skiing for sure, considering you're maintaining that partial squat most the time. First time I went skiing my quads were ROASTED the day after. Static training for athletic purpose is more popular these days, it's a good facet for strength training.  Maintaining a static contration does keep you at a point of higher (than concentric) output for longer, which has an effect on motor unit recruitment which predominantly effects strength.  Static training for bodybuilders has it's place, but I wouldn't use it to replace isotonic movements. but for your purposes, I believe it would be very beneficial.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Using this method, the test subjects added an average of 9.0 pounds of new muscle (one subject added 28.9 pounds!) in just 10 weeks and increased their full range 1-rep max by 27.6%.
> 
> By: Pete Sisco Sep 12, 2002



*Pigs Can Fly*

Pete Sisco has been pumping out this crap for years.  

*9 lbs of Muscle in 10 Weeks*

That happens ever day with baby whales.  It NEVER happens with humans.  

*Documentation*

Where is the proof that this occured?  This article contains no references ore documentation that this every happened.  

*Power Factor Training*

Sisco came out with this back in the 1990.  

NO prominate athete or bodybuilder has has ever touted this method.

If this method really did work, EVERYONE would know about it and be using it.  

*Two Misused, Abused and Misunderstood Training Methods*

Those two methods are Isometrics and Eccentric Strength Training. 

Both are vital components of training for Limit Strength (1 Repetition Maximum), Power, Speed and Hypertrophy (bodybuilding).  

Most individuals have vague concepts about Isometrics and Eccentrics.  

*Lack of Knowledge, Lack of Use*

Individual who do not understand the results that are produced from specific training method, will not employ that method.  

That is one of the BIGGEST reasons Isometric and Eccentric ONLY training is only employed by a very small number of individuals. 

*Writing The Program*

Once an individual understand the value of Isometrics and Eccentrics, another problem occurs.  

You need to know how to write an effective program that will get you results. 

Baking A Cake

Writing a program that works is no different than baking a cake.  

1) Use the right ingredients.

2) Use the right proportions of ingredients. 

3) Bake it in the oven for the right amount of time.  

*A Good Con Artist*

A good con artist mixed enough fact with fiction to sell his product or idea. 

That is exactly what Sisco does.  

*Pertinent Information*

Some of the information Sisco promotes on Isometrics has revalence.  

*Pseudo Science*

The problem is that Sisco used pseudo science to sustantiate his position.  

*Example: Clapping your hand to keeps lyons away.*

The proof is in the fact that you see NO lyons.  

*With That Said...*

Isometrics and Eccentrics are extremely effective method that every lifter need to employ at some point in their training. 

*Variety of Isometric and Eccentric Training Methods*

What is interesting there are many different types of Isometric and Eccentric Training Method.  

*Your Goal*

The determinate factor in writing an effective Isometric and/or Eccentric Training Program is your goal. 

Each program needs to be written and preformed differntly. 

*One Size Does NOT FIT All* 

That means a program to increase strength will be different from a hypertrohy (bodybuilding) program.  

The same applies to training programs for power and speed, as well.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bjg (Nov 16, 2011)

this was a theory that came out long time ago it is not new as most here mentioned, but i think if it was effective then bodybuilders since long time ago would have found out and applied it. 
i have a modified version  not sure if it is used by anyone  or not: when doing reps , the way each rep is done you contract half way then you stop for about 7 secs and then continue your contraction. i don't know if it is effective since i don't use it often .


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 16, 2011)

9 gained over 9 pounds in 2 weeks


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 17, 2011)

Saw this over at Rippletoe's forum - Rip was asked about isometric/ isotonic training:

"The only problem with iso-iso is that it can beat up your tendon  insertions and overtrain you pretty bad if it is not respected for the  potent stress it can produce. You might pick out a rack position at your  sticking point in the press and try it after your normal presses, just  to see what happens. The press will tolerate it better than the other  movements wrt overtraining the movement.

I agree, the method has not been widely adopted again. Too bad, as iso-iso can be very useful when judiciously applied"


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 17, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> Saw this over at Rippletoe's forum - Rip was asked about isometric/ isotonic training:
> 
> "The only problem with iso-iso is that it can beat up your tendon  insertions and overtrain you pretty bad if it is not respected for the  potent stress it can produce. You might pick out a rack position at your  sticking point in the press and try it after your normal presses, just  to see what happens. The press will tolerate it better than the other  movements wrt overtraining the movement.
> 
> I agree, the method has not been widely adopted again. Too bad, as iso-iso can be very useful when judiciously applied"



[B]Beating Up You Tendons[/B]

It not going to be up you tendons unless you abuse the method. 

*BIll Starr* 

The irony of Mark's statement is that he a Bill Starr Disciple

Starr has been an advocate of functional isometrics since the late 1960s.  This good reason, functional isometrics are one of the most effective strength training methods there is.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 17, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> [B]Beating Up You Tendons[/B]
> 
> It not going to be up you tendons unless you abuse the method.
> 
> ...



I think Rippetoe's "if not respected for the potent stress it can produce" and "judicicously applied" meant the method indeed has to be used properly.  Although he really didn't get into details about how that would be done, he did say it could be very useful.

To digress a bit, I snagged some Heavy Hands grippers awhile back and it (embarrassingly) turned out I couldn't close even the lightest one with my left hand.  But, by mainly just squeezing as hard as I could (even though I wasn't actually moving the damn thing), I was closing it easily in less than a week.  I did throw in a few negatives by assisting the closing with my right hand, so I guess those might have helped a bit, but mostly I just spent time squeezing without movement.  So I think there's something to the concept for sure.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 18, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> I think Rippetoe's "if not respected for the potent stress it can produce" and "judicicously applied" meant the method indeed has to be used properly.  Although he really didn't get into details about how that would be done, he did say it could be very useful.



*Used Properly* 

That applies to everything else, as well.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Cork (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like something they would promote over on T-nation except you have to buy 80 bottles of Anaconda first.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a load of horse shit to me.  First of all, the entire premise is flawed.  Oh, sprinters do the 100m dash in 10 seconds and have muscular legs, so it only takes 10 seconds to build big muscles!  Let me tear that a new one real quick.  First of all, elite level sprints do resistance training to enhance performance, so sprinting is not the only thing they're doing.  Second, the only time a sprinter is doing 1 sprint and stopping is perhaps during a competition.  Sprinters train far more than that in a given session.  Finally, sprinters are not performing isometrics on the track, which is what this article is all about.  It's such a garbage analogy it makes me cringe.

This sounds more like a "study" than a study.  Did you end up clicking on the find out more link on Bodybuilding.com?  It takes you to one of those incredibly long pages that is just purely an advertisement.  Don't be fooled.  The study they conducted is essentially a hoax.  A completely new trainee isn't putting on 9lbs of LBM in 10 weeks, let alone almost 30 pounds.  They're suggesting this happened in experienced resistance training athletes.  That is ludicrous.  Sounds like shitty BB magazine talk to me, one of which they actually reference.  Great, Ironman said so; such reliable information sources here!

Don't do it.  It's retarded.  Isometrics are fine, but they are not optimal for hypertrophy.  Plenty of studies have been done using isometrics.  This isn't new.  They just gave it some new name, rebranding it in hopes that they fool people who aren't already privy to the information.


----------

